# IAP Credit Card Special Processing Pricing



## Stevej72 (Jul 27, 2007)

7/30 Their website is back up and running. I guess they moved to new offices over the weekend and had some problems getting the website back up.

7/27/07 @ 10:00 Mountain. The website is back up now, but seems to be some problems with some of the links and I can only get it on Mozailla, not IE.

My friend developed, with the help of Tribul Merchant Services, LLC,  several special credit card processing pricing plans for IAP members based on the different modes of processing, ie: via terminal, phone, or Internet based.  For those interested this is the contact information:

Tribul Merchant Services, LLC
Steven A. Wilson, Business Payments Consultant
Cell: 406-855-3895
Swilson@tribulonline.com or wilsonsaw@earthlink.net
www.tribulonline.com

There is no cost or obligation to explore this opportunity to reduce your credit card processing costs.


----------



## ctwxlvr (Jul 27, 2007)

Cannot get the www.tribulonline.com to open


----------



## Stevej72 (Jul 27, 2007)

I just tried to get onto the site, too.  Looks like the server must be down in NY. Guess I should have tried before I put up the post.  I'll call my friend to see what's up.


----------



## GoodTurns (Jul 27, 2007)

nor can I, thus reducing the possibility of operator error![]


----------



## Monty (Jul 27, 2007)

nope


----------



## bob393 (Jul 27, 2007)

Nope; not me either.


----------



## penhead (Jul 27, 2007)

I can only get to the home page, none of the links from there are working for me..


----------



## bob393 (Jul 28, 2007)

Still NG!


----------



## ctwxlvr (Jul 30, 2007)

nada today to


----------



## ken69912001 (Jul 30, 2007)

I am able to access the site just fine. No problems here. Just no information on IAP discounts. Just gives a number to call for rates.
I am using Mozilla to access the site.


----------



## Monty (Aug 1, 2007)

Still nothing. All I get is this:

Unable to connect
Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at www.tribulonline.com.

    *   The site could be temporarily unavailable or too busy. Try again in a few
          moments.

    *   If you are unable to load any pages, check your computer's network
          connection.

    *   If your computer or network is protected by a firewall or proxy, make sure
          that Firefox is permitted to access the Web.


----------

